# charging for cut-outs



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

My time is almost priceless, gas is expensive, the value the homeowner gets finding someone to remove thousands of stinging insects... Don't sell yourself short. Think it through, and put a fair value on it.

BTW, once you have done one, even an easy cutout, you will not want to do a freebee again.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The average rate here for cut outs is $75 to $100 an hour plus mileage.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> The average rate here for cut outs is $75 to $100 an hour plus mileage.


oh wow! I haven't said anything to her about what it'll cost. At that rate the money I make will easily buy more woodware!


----------



## avesterfelt (Jan 31, 2012)

Location, location, location. In my neck of the woods you would never get that rate. If you can get $25 per hour you are doing great, most would rather just spray them with poison every year. 

My advice, go look at the job, figure what it will cost you. Then add 15-20 %. 

I will only recommend Duct tape or be ready for stings in places you never thought you would get stung.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

it it wasn't 50 miles away it'd be easier to go look. She's sending me pictures of the outside and inside.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

In any business interaction, be very clear about what is expected. Such as who is fixing the damage from the cut out? 
Than get it in writing, a simple form would do.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

You will learn alot from the first one, if it costs you to do the job instead of paying you you are better off just spending the money on your equipment to start with instead of on the gas and time to work up a sweat. It's always nice to think about getting free bees but free is not always free.


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Build you a nice bee vac before you go. It will be money well spent. If you can recoup the cost of the bee vac and your wooden ware while learning, I think it will be a fair transaction.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

I charged $500.00 for this cut-out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP5_OIqohz8


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Here in CT, if you do any type of work on buildings, and this includes opening up walls to get bees, you are required to register with the Dept of Consumer Protection( $270/year), you also must have a contractors liability policy ($1000/year) All of a sudden, $3-400 sounds fair. Many people gasp at the price so I usually decline to take bees out of houses. In all fairness, I have not heard about anyone being fined for removing bees without a license, but if you have a problem with one customer and they take you to court, you will loose and probably big time. I feel the bees are not worth it when you can buy a package for about $90.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I did my first cut-out on Sunday, and although it was easy enough because it was a new hive (swarm moved in 1 1/2 days prior) I will not do another cut out...........ever. I could only imagine the head ache involved in a large cut out with tons of comb and such. Not to mention the bees I did get out of the cut out absconded sometime yesterday while I was at work. I didnt charge for the cut out as the couple was really nice, it was 10 minutes from my house and it was my first cut-out.

I get enough swarm calls now that I will not have to buy bees or do cut outs ever again, just shake and bake!! And also I havnt had a swarm abscond yet this year, only the cut out bees.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I charge $0.50/mile just to show up (that's one-way distance...i.e. if they're 20 miles away, I charge $10/trip), then a minimum of $100 for the removal. Any removal that requires much more than removing a dozen screws, sucking up the bees, and cutting 3 pieces of new comb will be more....$500 is not at all out of the question.
To put things in perspective, I've had customers tell me they'd been quoted $325 by an exterminator to spray poison on a swarm that was resting about 4.5' off the ground in a 6' tall decorative tree! That customer almost passed out when I told him I only wanted $20 for gas! (not to mention that I got an AWESOME 8lb swarm of free bees...that'd have cost me about $200+ to buy packages)
:banana:​


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

As said its all about location and income, Some people have no problem spending $500=$1000. to have bees removed and others will not pay $10.00. You need to decide what your time is worth and what its going to cost you in equipment and supplies to do a removal. There is an artical in ABJ (May)that touches lightly on removals and as a guidline it suggest $350. as a base price plus time and supplies.
I ask for pictures before I drive out to look but I quote $200. to $500. plus until I see it in person and if they balk at that I walk away.
Remember there is no free bees in a cutout or trapout. They may be infected with mites or SHB or wax moth eggs/larve or be queenless all which may give you a dead or empty hive all for 2-4 hours in a bee suit, running power tools with sweat running in your eyes, possible teitneus from a rusty nail, air born fiberglass or even asbestos and if your real lucky no ladder to stand on.
THIS IS A SERVICE you are providing don't do it for free. A lawyer,plumber,tow truck or doctor all charge for the first visit and so should you.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

$300 minimum


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I would think that doing cutouts would open you up to some potential liability. Then again, getting out of bed in the morning does as well I guess.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I got a frantic call from a care home about bees moving into a small hole in an outer wall that Comcast had drilled but never plugged. I told the manager my fee was $75.00 an hour with a two hour minimum. He agreed so I arrived and showed him the area that would be cut out and explained the process further. 

He said "$75.00 an hour just to do that"? He then said he would just spray them. I told him that was illegal and there could be consequences. He finally agreed to the cut out and reluctantly wrote me a check.

My fee has just gone up dealing with people like that. I'm also putting together a contract for them to sign before I start the work.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> I told him that was illegal and there could be consequences


Huh? What?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Huh? What?


I think that in San Francisco Bees are classified as occupiers and are afforded a special protected citizen class. I could be wrong!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I had to look this up (illegal to kill bees in California on the good old Google machine). According to the internet, which as we know is always right, it is not illegal to kill bees in California. But my guess is that it is probably illegal to tell someone that something is illegal when it is not if there is a profit motive. Or not, depends on your lawyer.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

when they look funny over the price ask them if you can sting them on the ear for $20....$40...$60?most will say no&I tell them they just set a high price per sting&depending,you could get up to a dozen or more.they can spray them,but still have to tear everything out or they will get the ants,roaches,spiders,mice,&a NASTY mess from leaching honey&wax.My being a carpenter by trade helps too since I can leave with it looking like nothing happened.Take a few pictures of the job&just write a few words describing what you'll do,how much,&not responsible for bees reaction .CYA


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

It IS illegal to kill bees here (Oklahoma) unless you suspect AHB (loophole).


----------

